# Updating PHP



## balanga (Mar 7, 2019)

I have an old WORDPRESS installation which uses numerous php56 modules. Is there a simple way to update all of them to php71?

For some reason I cannot install php72 modules. I get:-



> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'php72-zip' have been found in the repositories



This is running in a FreeNAS jail, so that may be relevant.

I did see  a thread - Thread 68359 which mentioned an upgrade process but referred to a Twitter thread, but I don't use Twitter.


----------

